# Stacking Halo Ex + Super DMZ



## TJTJ (Oct 30, 2011)

What do you guys think? Is this a good stack? 

2 caps of each a day.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2011)

yes, keep us updated!


----------



## styles (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, no i think its a terrible idea...super DMZ is superdrol and DMZ, then you want to add Halo to? So 50 mg of Halo,20 of DMZ and 20 of superdrol? That sounds retarted to me and I dont know why reps recommend this stack .....


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 30, 2011)

Then maybe lower the dose of one of them or both?
Why is that so bad?


----------



## bigbenj (Oct 30, 2011)

Dmz is methylated, halo is not. Why not run it? Should tighten you up considerably, along with good strength gains


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 30, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Dmz is methylated, halo is not. Why not run it? Should tighten you up considerably, along with good strength gains




I dont see an issue with running the two of them on a short low dose 4week cycle. With, of course, liver support and a detox before. But I do believe Halo is a 17a-methyl but not as harsh as super dmz imo.

Why would Prince say it would be a good idea if it wasnt?

I'd like to hear from HeavyIron and TGB about this.


----------



## troubador (Oct 30, 2011)

All three(superdrol, dymethazine, Halodrol) are methylated. They're all dry, non-aromatizing compounds. It seems like you'd want to stack a non-methylated wetter compound with Halo or Super DMZ.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

just take the dmz alone i think you trying to squeee to much out of this. have you ever tried dmz? i think you will be surprised on how fantstic it is


----------



## bigbenj (Oct 30, 2011)

I thought I read halo was non-meth. My bad if I'm not correct. Either way, I don't see a problem running it for 4 weeks. People run a lot harsher shit for a lot longer. Just stay on top of liver support as mentioned. Advanced cycle support by IML would be perfect.

Edit: went back and checked. Yes, it is methylated(not sure what the hell I was thinking) but is nowhere as harsh as dmz.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I thought I read halo was non-meth. My bad if I'm not correct. Either way, I don't see a problem running it for 4 weeks. People run a lot harsher shit for a lot longer. Just stay on top of liver support as mentioned. Advanced cycle support by IML would be perfect.


 cycle support is the shit. i run it everyday with an added milk thistle. also MAKE SURE YOU DO THIS..... hold your breathe open the cap the seal and take out the cotton from the cycle support. then stick ur nose in the bottle and take a huge breathe. if you dont do this it wont activate the patent pending liver safe technology that save you from pissing out peices of your liver


----------



## oufinny (Oct 30, 2011)

3 methyls, you would need a lot of liver and cholesterol support but an advanced user would be fine.  Something like this could be great but shutdown will be terrible.  I would  run Halo at 75mgs and SuperDMZ at 1 pill per day, to me that is easier on the body.  Or you can do 2 of each per day, you will blow up something fierce on that and watch the estro rebound in PCT.


----------



## gamma (Oct 30, 2011)

oufinny said:


> 3 methyls, you would need a lot of liver and cholesterol support but an advanced user would be fine.  Something like this could be great but shutdown will be terrible.  I would  run Halo at 75mgs and SuperDMZ at 1 pill per day, to me that is easier on the body.  Or you can do 2 of each per day, you will blow up something fierce on that and watch the estro rebound in PCT.



have u ran halo before ? and if so 75mgs was ur  sweet spot ?


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

does halo give you lathargy? i get the shittiest lathargy from dmz =(


----------



## gamma (Oct 30, 2011)

i am running it now but no sides to report as of yet i jus started .


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 30, 2011)

yeh I ran SDMZ and became a beast. just looking for an extra oomp and i thought about these two. 
I wanted to run sdmz again but then i read up on tbol aka Halo and it sounded nice.
Thought I'd combine them.

I was going to run halo at 75-100mg alone to see how the product works. It was just a thought. Im not sure if its wise to run so many different compounds at once. I wouldnt know what is doing what. 

But my concern is mostly about my liver and it livering on for many years. 

so you think the rebound will be rough if they are combined?  what about halo alone at 75-100mg, will rebound be harsh as well in your opinion?


----------



## troubador (Oct 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> does halo give you lathargy? i get the shittiest lathargy from dmz =(



It's not suppose to.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 30, 2011)

gamma said:


> have u ran halo before ? and if so 75mgs was ur  sweet spot ?



Never heard or experienced good gains below that amount.  Most 180+ pound men need that much at a minimum while many go up to 100+ or more for 4-6 weeks.  You might not need that much if you run 2 SuperDMZ per day though, but that is two very harsh dimethyls dosed reasonably high... not for the faint of heart.  I can see nasty back pumps and high blood pressure being an issue, I would at a minimum donate blood before you start this.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 30, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> What do you guys think? Is this a good stack?
> 
> 2 caps of each a day.


If you are an experienced user and stay well hydrated and use liver support then absolutely. It will be very good and potent.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

troubador said:


> It's not suppose to.


 ya idk i just feel super drained somtimes =( the back pumps where also fucking INTENSE as fuck but i started drinking 101010101010 timesa more water and they almost went away and i take tourine now and their gone. i dont wanna blame the dmz for the lathargy but i didnt have it b4 i start and the only other thing im taking is test unless proviron does it or adds to it maybe?


----------



## troubador (Oct 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ya idk i just feel super drained somtimes =( the back pumps where also fucking INTENSE as fuck but i started drinking 101010101010 timesa more water and they almost went away and i take tourine now and their gone. i dont wanna blame the dmz for the lathargy but i didnt have it b4 i start and the only other thing im taking is test unless proviron does it or adds to it maybe?



I meant Halodrol isn't suppose to cause lethargy. I've read it's a problem with DMZ.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

troubador said:


> I meant Halodrol isn't suppose to cause lethargy. I've read it's a problem with DMZ.


 oooh i got confused ya i was talking about dmz that gave me lathargy. I was wondering if halo gave did. when you said its not suppose to i assumed you ment the dmz should not be giving me this problem


----------



## ecot3c inside (Oct 30, 2011)

Im doing methadrol extreme and halo shortly , and I don't care what you motherfuckers have to say about it


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 2, 2011)

oufinny said:


> 3 methyls, you would need a lot of liver and cholesterol support but an advanced user would be fine.  Something like this could be great but shutdown will be terrible.  I would  run Halo at 75mgs and SuperDMZ at 1 pill per day, to me that is easier on the body.  Or you can do 2 of each per day, you will blow up something fierce on that and watch the estro rebound in PCT.



What do you think about this...I might go with 1 cap of each, sdmz &  halo in the am and a night cap of 1 halo in the pm. A daily dose of 50mg halo + 20mg sdmz for 4 weeks.

*OR *If I'm not happy with the combo after the first week or two I can always increase it to 1 halo + 1sdmz in the am and 2 halo in the pm, for 4 weeks. Upping the dosage of 75 to 20.

Even though keeping it simple of 2am & 2pm of each is tempting.

M-Drol, IML's strongest product, is a three compound product. As this halo & sdmz stak would be too. M-Drol is sdmz + LMG. Is it any different? Other than this would be a much dryer stak. 

My PCT...depending on, on cycle dosage would follow as such...
ATD. 2 caps a day, 1 am/1pm, for 6 weeks. 1,4,6-Androstatrien-3,17-dione - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Starting at the beginning of the 3rd week of cycle. Continuing until end of the 8th week.

50/50/50or25/25 clomid. all depending on how my vision is affected...

4g Vitamin C. 2g am/ 2g pm

IML Advance Cycle Support. (I might even buy an extra bottle of 500mg-1g of n-acetyl-cysteine for safe measure)

8-10 jell caps of omega fish oil. A maximum amount of 7.2g of omega-3 daily for 8 weeks.

And 1 daily cap of IML Ultra Male Rx for 8 weeks. Which, btw, works great alone.

Your thoughts and opinions are welcomed.


----------



## adwal99 (Nov 3, 2011)

whats the Vitamin C for?


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 3, 2011)

adwal99 said:


> whats the Vitamin C for?


http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/vitc.html
Vitamin C reduce aromatase reductase, the major  enzyme responsible for converting androstenedione and testosterone into  estrogen.


----------



## troubador (Nov 3, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> M-Drol, IML's strongest product, is a three compound product. As this halo & sdmz stak would be too. M-Drol is sdmz + LMG. Is it any different? Other than this would be a much dryer stak.



Well max-lmg isn't methylated and shouldn't cause additional harm to your liver like halo might. 

My question is, what is the benefit of taking lower doses of multiple compounds versus the recommended dose of one? I've read some compounds don't do much of anything unless you hit the right dose. So let's just say you take to low of a daily dose of halo(like 25mg) then add the regular dose of super dmz, is the halo even contributing anything sifnificant?


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 3, 2011)

troubador said:


> Well max-lmg isn't methylated and shouldn't cause additional harm to your liver like halo might.
> 
> My question is, what is the benefit of taking lower doses of multiple compounds versus the recommended dose of one? I've read some compounds don't do much of anything unless you hit the right dose. So let's just say you take to low of a daily dose of halo(like 25mg) then add the regular dose of super dmz, is the halo even contributing anything sifnificant?




Thats what i was thinking too. I might just run halo at 75-100. I already know how awesome sdmz is.


----------



## oufinny (Nov 3, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> What do you think about this...I might go with 1 cap of each, sdmz &  halo in the am and a night cap of 1 halo in the pm. A daily dose of 50mg halo + 20mg sdmz for 4 weeks.
> 
> *OR *If I'm not happy with the combo after the first week or two I can always increase it to 1 halo + 1sdmz in the am and 2 halo in the pm, for 4 weeks. Upping the dosage of 75 to 20.
> 
> ...



Really it depends on your goal.  If you are looking to add some serious mass and cut up some, SuperDMZ alone is all you need or you can just get Metahdrol extreme, either will do just that.  If you are wanting to add less, high quality lean mass and shred up a lot (diet dependent of course), 75-100mgs of Halo is your best bet.  Both are proven to be very effective, pick a direction you want to go and stick to it.  Also, you can add a lot of mass on Halo too but I think it would need a lot of food to do that as Halo is not nearly as anabolic as the SuperDMZ combo.  That is my take on the situation, and if you run SuperDMZ, I would run an AI on cycle to keep water bloat down and help keep your BP in check (I needed it when I took DMZ so I have some experience).


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Apr 27, 2012)

Taking Super DMZ in the evening helps me deal with the lethargy better. Gives me time to "sleep it off" a bit.


----------

